
'Spacious' shutters all SF locations - rargulati
https://hoodline.com/2019/07/co-working-startup-spacious-shutters-all-its-san-francisco-spaces
======
pmikesell
I’ve never heard of spacious but it’s something I would have totally used. It
sounds like a great idea.

